# started paper work today



## Dogboy (18 Jan 2005)

Today at noon I handed in all my forms to the Recruiting office for the reserve unit I'm trying to get in 
did all my security forms and such and its all their now 
the corp. said that ill be getting calls in 14 days for all my tests and interviews so ill keep you all informed.

they told me last week that they want to get me into the spring BMQ, and SQ, so hears hopping

Note:  edited topic spelling only


----------



## Hopkins (19 Jan 2005)

Good luck with the 14 day thing...took me 2 and 1/2 months and I had to call them to make them remember...

Anyways good luck with everything else.


----------



## Dogboy (23 Jan 2005)

OK so i handed my papers in mon. on fry I get a call from the corp. and he tells me the C.F.R.C. lost one of the pages and ill have to redo it. but hes willing to drop it off at my work and have me fill it out and he will hand it in to the C.F.R.C. that same day.
lucky i work right by the C.F.R.C. in my city and hell be driving by anyways 
so my papers are now a week latter and so I'm learning quickly the old slogan of "Hurry Up And Wait"


----------



## Hopkins (24 Jan 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> I'm learning quickly the old slogan of "Hurry Up And Wait"



O man I love that hah cracks me up  ;D


----------



## Dogboy (25 Jan 2005)

the Corp. stop at my office today and had me fill out the form fast (lucky it was the one that I just wright down my hobby's and stuff not the where a live for the last 10 years one)
and he took the form to the CF-RC and i ask him how long be for ill start getting calls 
he said about 2 weeks because they want to get m into the spring / summer BMQ SQ cosies for the reserves in my area.


----------



## Docherty (25 Jan 2005)

I handed in my application for the PRes on December 7th the Recruiting office said I would hear back after x-mas.  I waited until Jan 13, then I called CFRC and left a message and I didn't hear back from them.  I e-mailed the Recruiting NCO I talked to, and he told me the application forms they gave me were the old ones, and I have to redo the entire process again.    but it's all good it was only a month and a bit of a delay.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (25 Jan 2005)

ride their back all the way to your course and things should go smooth (that is, for CFRC's definition of 'smooth)


----------



## Docherty (25 Jan 2005)

I plan on doing that I really want to get some of my training done this summer


----------



## The_Stu (25 Jan 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> he said about 2 weeks because they want to get m into the spring / summer BMQ SQ cosies for the reserves in my area.



Dont mean to hijack but does anyone know the latest you can apply for this years spring / summer reserves? Thanks. (I know FAQ, but I heard theyre streamlining apps in reserves starting this year, some kind of new policy?)


----------



## Dogboy (26 Jan 2005)

woo hoooo
OK I'm now booked for my CFAT and Medical tests tomorrow (WTF that was fast)
so it looks like ill be going threw even faster then i thoght


----------



## Hopkins (26 Jan 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> woo hoooo
> OK I'm now booked for my CFAT and Medical tests tomorrow (WTF that was fast)
> so it looks like ill be going threw even faster then i thoght



Your doin your PT too...


----------



## Dogboy (27 Jan 2005)

i asked and they said no they book that after the medical. so we will see


----------



## Hopkins (27 Jan 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> i asked and they said no they book that after the medical. so we will see



If you pass your medical and your feeling ok you take your PT...If you fail your medical they postpone it until the problem is fixed.


----------



## Dogboy (27 Jan 2005)

well  
I passed my CFAT no problem. hard but not to hard. 
But when i did my medcal this after noon, I find out i need to see a outside Doc. for a examination. 
the reason , my heart rate is a littel high, and I have a family history of heart problems ( three of four grandparents dead from heart attacks).  
so its off to the doc. I go, I go. ARRGGG :crybaby:
well on the pulse side their was no red flags over anything else like past drug use, or my eyes, or anything, so thats good i guess.
well i need to book my PT test yet so iv got some time.


----------



## Paish (27 Feb 2005)

Dogboy said:
			
		

> But when i did my medcal this after noon, I find out i need to see a outside Doc. for a examination.



Yeah i had to get two questionaires filled out for myself, lungs and eyes and it turns out there was nothing wrong with both!


----------



## Dogboy (28 Feb 2005)

OK so 
got my doc. to OK my medical. 
so i booed my physical for the 1 of march
and a week ago the local reserve unit I'm applying for invited me in for a soldier for a day. thing 
it was fin and i got to play in the computer shooting simulator for a long wile 
now I'm going to call my recruiter and see when i can do my interview and soon ill be in (I hope)


----------



## Dogboy (1 Mar 2005)

well I hulk my physical 
and I passed 
I was a littel afraid of not doing well but once your their and the adrenalin is going you can do well 
my hints 
do lots of starts as part of training 
and if you stumble just refind the beat.
so i did up to stage 7. so thats good 
and the push ups where not hard 
and the sit up where EZ


----------



## B.McTeer (1 Mar 2005)

Hey Dogboy what unit are you joining and where are you doing your BMQ/SQ this summer cause i might be out there slugging it out with you after i get the good to go from Borden. 

Cheers 
B.McTeer


----------



## Dogboy (2 Mar 2005)

Im going for the L Edm R 
so i may see you this summer 
I'm still waiting on my interview tho so its hurry up and waite time


----------



## armyrules (8 Mar 2005)

Do they not do the handgrip test anymore?


----------



## Dogboy (8 Mar 2005)

ya they still do it but it was so simpel i forgot about it


----------



## armyrules (9 Mar 2005)

Thanks Dogboy the reason I ask  is my Recruiting Officer did not mention it he only said that I would havr to pass the step test, pushups and situps. Thanks for the info


----------



## ivorykaine (15 Mar 2005)

Well I sent in all my paperwork on saturday to the non such base in edmonton. And got a call today to setup my physical and interviews and stuff. By chance can anyone give me some pointers on anything regarding the physical or medical. I am a smoker but quiting and I can do the push ups and sit ups but I have a little trouble with the running for a long period. I can do the 2.4km in under 11mins though. IF anyone has any pointers please let me know so I can be more prepared.Input would be appreciated


----------



## canadianblue (19 Mar 2005)

I handed in all my paperwork Monday, and am waiting for the call. I believe that depending on how quickly I go through the process I will start my BMQ in Wainwright over the summer.


----------



## NiTz (19 Mar 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I handed in all my paperwork Monday, and am waiting for the call. I believe that depending on how quickly I go through the process I will start my BMQ in Wainwright over the summer.



I hope for you that your testing will all be done in a short period of time, since your med file takes approx. 1 month to get approved from Borden (if there's no med. issues, and sometimes it's even longer than a month) so that would put you on the merit list in may.. you should get in for the summer if everything goes well


Cheers


----------



## Dogboy (6 Apr 2005)

ya it's about a month. i was over a month but now iv got my interview on mon. and hopefully ill be sworn in by months end.


----------



## B.McTeer (6 Apr 2005)

hope that everything goes a-ok   see you at basic


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

I'm  hopefully getting my tests done soon. Damn 'm so anxious to get them over with I could do them tonight if I had the chance!!  I really want summer BMq Reg anyone else?


----------



## patrick666 (6 Apr 2005)

Me too, Armyrules. I just completed my PT, and now waiting for interview/medical, and I just want to get them done so I can hurry up and wait. I'm really hoping for summer BMQ but it sounds almost too good to be true. Here's hopin' though...  Maybe we'll get on the same course next selection, who knows, *crosses fingers*. 

Cheers


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Me too, Armyrules. I just completed my PT, and now waiting for interview/medical, and I just want to get them done so I can hurry up and wait. I'm really hoping for summer BMQ but it sounds almost too good to be true. Here's hopin' though...   Maybe we'll get on the same course next selection, who knows, *crosses fingers*.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah that would be killer croos fingers and toes. Aren't you going for 031?


----------



## patrick666 (6 Apr 2005)

Nah.. 043  

Gagetown bound for this guy.  ;D

Cheers


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

I want to go PPCLI


----------



## patrick666 (6 Apr 2005)

I'm going 2 CER, Petawawa... HOPEFULLY

Cheers


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

Do you have to be from Edmonton to join PPCLI?


----------



## Dogboy (6 Apr 2005)

no the army sends you wher they need you 
but you get to say wher you want to go and if IF thers a need they may send you ther.


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Apr 2005)

Generally with the Infantry there are enough to keep the boys where they want to be (i.e. most east coast guys want to go RCR, most from Manitoba west want to go PPCLI) Alot of times it evens out but that isn't always the case and you end up where the need you as previously stated


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

Thanks guys :Salute:


----------



## Dogboy (11 Apr 2005)

well today I did my interview and it seamed to go well except that when asked about willingness to follow government orders i made the question harder then it is 
instead of answering yes i can hold a gun and be willing to use it and have no problems folowing orders 
I asked  "what would happen IF Canada when against International Law?"
ya a big veg answer to a big veg question.
so we discustit it foe a few min. and I'm still confused.  ??? 
my problem is. I'm more then willing to go into the Reserves and do whats needid 
I'm even thinking of maybe going on a few overseas deployments in a year or two.
But what hapens if our Government decides to go against its own laws or the UN charter?
and since I cant get a strait answer I cant give one. (man my heads hurts now)

also  back in school I had a learning disability and so had special circumstances for all my finals in Highschool, so they have to go see some expert wether it will be a burdin to me or the Army for me to be a member with a Learning disability.

and being that I come from a small town when I was young, I never really was in any sports teams or any big group activities and now that i have gotten older and moved to the city i just hang out with my core group of friends, who I have known for years.
this is a problem because iv never really bin in a big teem situation. and the interviewer thinks this may be a issue. so that 3 strikes agents me and now I'm put on not quite ready status (if it was reg. force I was going for Id be not allowed). so we will see 

dam I'm sort of mad now but mostly at my self for answering too truthfully but hey I always try to tell the truth.
so we will see I'm supposed get a call in the next week or so at most.


----------



## Dogboy (21 Apr 2005)

well I'm not done yet 
i got a call and the specialist said that as long as I know that I cant get any special treatment in BMQ(i never ask for it) then my learning disability wont be a issue.
and so I guess I'm still in 
Ya for me.


----------



## armyrules (23 Apr 2005)

WOO HOO Dogboy Get er' Done


----------



## Dogboy (25 Apr 2005)

hurry up and wait is one thing 
but this is the second time iv needid something not normal (first was a doc. OK now this specialist)
so man I'm having to fight tooth and nail just to get in.


----------



## B.McTeer (25 Apr 2005)

just hold the course dodboy and you will do fine


----------



## Dogboy (26 Apr 2005)

well i just got back from the CFRC 
and now I'm on the list.

all I have to do now Is wait for "The Call"
witch should be in the next 2 weeks


----------



## Dogboy (28 Apr 2005)

well that was the fastest part yet 
I finish my paperwork on Mon. now I get a job offer at 9 am at work 
and told to give my decision by noon 
well talk about panic 
Iv got to tell my wife that I'm leaving in may 
tell my boss that I'm leaving in a week and still schedule my swearing in and kit up day. 

but now I'm off to BMQ In Wainwright on the 9th of may

YA me


----------



## NiTz (30 Apr 2005)

Congrats man! That is what I call fast and efficient! wow!

I nearly can't believe it, it's too fast!!

Congrats! good luck!


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Apr 2005)

you are a lucky b*stard thats all i have say. it took me 10 months almost to the day to get sworn in


----------



## Dogboy (2 May 2005)

well I Swear in and, Kited up today 
and did the required running around like a headless bird.
so now Iv got to get squared away and then I'm off to BMQ next week.


----------



## B.McTeer (2 May 2005)

Run Fast


----------

